# Fridge and Freezer for Preps?! Seems crazy...



## AndMW (Nov 5, 2014)

So... I'm a newbie...

And I've been noticing on some of the different sites and on this forum that people are talking about loading up their fridges and freezers and having extra fridges and freezers... 

Maybe I'm just naive... but doesn't that mean that you will have a lot of extra prepping food rotting if the power goes out for days, weeks, months... ?!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Which posts exactly are you referring to? I must have missed those. I know TiredNurse has a lot of freezers but she has livestock and umpteen generators.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes it can. Therefore it would be wise to have a back up power source such as wind, solar, gas or propane generator. Other options are canning, root cellars, freeze dried or smoked foods that will store without refrigeration. Some old farm houses have spring flow through the basement to keep eggs, milk and other perishables cool.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Yes it can. Therefore it would be wise to have a back up power source such as wind, solar, gas or propane generator. Other options are canning, root cellars, freeze dried or smoked foods that will store without refrigeration. Some old farm houses have spring flow through the basement to keep eggs, milk and other perishables cool.


I have always wanted a spring house! Though I'm still trying to get my root cellar built.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I keep a somewhat limited amount of food in my fridge and freezers just for that reason. I do have back-up power but I really don't want to use that on
fridge/freezer. During cold winter months I have the option to wheel stuff out to the garage and hopefully the temp won't rise above 40 too much.
I did that during a winter outage a few years ago and it worked just fine!

ps, I do keep a bunch of frozen water bottles in my freezers so if the power does go out Im usually good for 3 or so days.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

That's a good point AndMW. Most of us do canning, dehydrating, smoked meats, etc.
But I also have a large freezer in addition to the fridge.
Part of the reason for me, is so I can continue my canning into the winter.
Right now we have around 80lbs of tomato's, 30lbs of chicken, and venison, and beef that will be canned this winter.
We also have several hundred pounds of potato's and sweet potato's in a side shed, covered with hay.
Keeps us from killing ourselves trying to put it all up at once.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My freezer is to stock up and regular meats, etc. when they have an exceptional sale. If we had a SHTF event, I'd have a big BBQ out front and invite the neighbors. Would be interesting to see who is carrying.


----------



## AndMW (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Kahlan:

I posted a month or so ago a question and this was a response from one or two people... ;-)


----------



## AndMW (Nov 5, 2014)

BagLady said:


> That's a good point AndMW. Most of us do canning, dehydrating, smoked meats, etc.
> But I also have a large freezer in addition to the fridge.
> Part of the reason for me, is so I can continue my canning into the winter.
> Right now we have around 80lbs of tomato's, 30lbs of chicken, and venison, and beef that will be canned this winter.
> ...


Hi BagLady:

This makes a lot of sense! I'm in SoDak and have access to large amounts of beef/buffalo/game from farmer/hunter friends on occasion and have considered an extra freezer for this reason. ;-) I don't have any backup generators or solar whatever yet so I don't want to do much about it. Last winter my little town went without power for 10 days... !! Of course, that was because they got 8' of snow so I could've moved everything outside for the week... LOL


----------



## AndMW (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies and new perspectives! I still think that drying, canning are the best way to go for me, but we are all very different. Warm smiles, A


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Preppering to me is simply being prepared. It doesn't always have to be long term. I think of the people in northeast that were snowed in. I heard one woman say she only had about 3 days of food. Times like that is when I think having a freezer full of food is preppering. Perhaps you cannot, or choose not to go out to the store, it would be nice to have enough food to tide you over. Even if you lose power, and have no backup, a freezer can still maintain food, assuming it's cold outside by simply freezing jugs of water and placing them in the freezer/fridge you can keep foods good for as long as with electric.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I have always wanted a spring house! Though I'm still trying to get my root cellar built.


Wow ! spring houses are great, not too many folks even now what one is these days.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

AndMW said:


> So... I'm a newbie...
> And I've been noticing on some of the different sites and on this forum that people are talking about loading up their fridges and freezers and having extra fridges and freezers...
> Maybe I'm just naive... but doesn't that mean that you will have a lot of extra prepping food rotting if the power goes out for days, weeks, months... ?!


Welcome to the forum, Howdy from Georgia.

Not all prepping is for SHTF-EOTWAWKI.
Having extra food can also be protection against not being able to drive due to natural disasters claiming the roadways, loss of employment, civil disturbance.
To me prepping is more about self reliance and insurance than doom scenarios... just my 2 cents


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Wow ! spring houses are great, not too many folks even now what one is these days.


I have a wonderful fantasy home in my head and there's mostly definitely a spring house in it.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

My power "failed" 14 years ago when I went solar, so far so good 

We're running 5 fridges/freezers right now but two are new and we're just making sure they work. 3 at a time is normal.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

graynomad said:


> My power "failed" 14 years ago when I went solar, so far so good
> 
> We're running 5 fridges/freezers right now but two are new and we're just making sure they work. 3 at a time is normal.


I remember you from ausprep. Welcome.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks mate, I have seen a few names I know around here, I guess a lot of people are on multiple forums. I just posted an intro.


----------

